# Minnesota man killed by tree he was cutting down



## Philbert (Mar 16, 2010)

http://www.kare11.com/news/news_article.aspx?storyid=846124&catid=14

By KARE 11 Staff Writer
Updated: 3 hrs ago

LINWOOD, Minn. -- Authorities say a man was struck and killed by a falling tree in Linwood. The 45-year-old victim was trying to cut down the tree on the 7000 block of Fawn Lake Drive around 5 p.m. Monday when it fell on him. He was pronounced dead at the scene.Authorities have not released his name.

(Copyright 2010 by KARE. All Rights Reserved.)


http://forestlaketimes.com/content/view/4630/1/

Linwood man killed in tree cutting accident identified 
Tuesday, 16 March 2010

A Linwood Township man was killed on Monday when a tree he was cutting fell on him. According to the Anoka County Sheriff’s Office, Todd William Summer, 45, of 24131 Amazon St. NE, was killed in the accident at his home.

Summer and two sons, ages 15 and 10, were cutting down a tree around 5 p.m. when the tree became tangled in the branches of nearby trees, the sheriff offiice said. As the man freed the tangled tree, it came back down on him as he tried to run from the falling tree, the sheriff’s office said. In addition to the sheriff’s office, the Linwood Fire Department and North Rescue from Fairview Lakes Medical Center in Wyoming were dispatched to the scene. Funeral details will be available later Tuesday at www.mattsonfuneralhome.com.


----------



## Mitchell (Mar 17, 2010)

*Sad*

I hope his boys will be ok. Prayers for the family.


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Mar 17, 2010)

Update:

Sounds like he was bucking off chunks and the main trunk got him. Classic way to get into big trouble in a hurry. The local paper said "backed" but I bet they meant "bucked".

Linwood Township / Man killed cutting down tree is ID'd
Pioneer Press

Updated: 03/16/2010 11:46:38 PM CDT


The name of a Linwood Township man struck and killed by a falling tree has been released. 

According to authorities, Todd William Summer, 45, was helping cut down a tree for a neighbor on the 7100 block of Fawn Lake Drive Northeast when the incident occurred about 5 p.m. Monday. 

The tree Summer was cutting got stuck in some branches from a nearby tree. Summer backed the tree up to untangle it, and it started to fall. He was unable to get out of the way in time, according to the Anoka County sheriff's office. 

Summer's funeral information will be posted on mattsonfuneralhome.com. 

— Nancy Ngo


----------



## murphy4trees (Mar 25, 2010)

sounds exactly like a widow maker.. now that is exactly how they get the name... 

I keep saying with widow makers you have to have a coulple escape routes and look up as the tree starts to fall... cut and run DOES NOT WORK, as you can't outrun too many falling trees, depending on tree height... even a relatively small brach can kill you whe its got the whole tree behind it..


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Mar 26, 2010)

According to a coworker that lives a few miles away it was a tree he cut that leaned into another tree. He was cutting chunks off the leaner and apparently he was standing to the side. When he made his cut the tree butt and cut piece jack knifed towards him, kicked out in his direction, knocked him down and then crushed his chest and head. At least that is what the coworker heard from the local FD, and his son is a VFD Member.


----------

